# Photo of the Month - December 2013



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Open ... Have fun!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's my entries!


----------



## fox (Nov 30, 2013)

What r the rules for the contest? Sorry I'm a newbie


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya x Ganoi.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Bantams in the new coop!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

fox said:


> What r the rules for the contest? Sorry I'm a newbie


I can't find where the rules are but just post a chicken related picture and the judges will see it. The best pic wins. I'm not sure what you win but at least you are a winner!


----------



## fox (Nov 30, 2013)

Our first egg


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

The one in the center is normal size, crazy. You never know what these girls will do next


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

She's being silly


----------



## Klts (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure how this works, but here is "the bird dog and the chickens"


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Think I should have painted the boards before I built the run?


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My crazy ducks decided to play in the snow instead of staying in the inside run!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry for so many pictures but I just could not decide on which ones to enter.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas from my ducks!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Gregory having fun in the snow!!!!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My beloved Lilah Michelle.


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Chicks down on the farm


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I heard australorps were broody but this is pushing it!


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

Found it. Congratulations!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Bumping this thread.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Winter at the coop.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are my pictures I took of some of my flock.. I love the one of the black frizzle Cochin... It just has many meanings the chicken wire i don't know it's just special.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Winter Wonderland?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Make shift temporary brooder.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

The "hennies" still like dust bathing in the winter









Maybe it helps keep them warn? Cause it was like 25 degrees when this was taken.









My son with his backyard pals









They honestly don't mind him. Pretty sure they think he is just anther chicken


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

what is this strange thing doing in my photo?


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Our RIR busy in the nesting box!


----------



## CPCMARK (Nov 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas ! Happy Holidays! Everyone!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya cockerel, his tail is still growing in from having been feather pecked.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice pics everyone.


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is mine!

Well what do you think of me... Am i beautiful


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Our RIR and our 3 yr old. Backyard chickens are awesome!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

Evelyn out enjoying some grass on a cold day


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a very pretty girl drob! What kind is she?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

evelyn is a great looking bird.


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

More...
1.Buff Cochin Pullet

2.Come on in!

3.Leghorn pullet running


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, She's a Blue Maran


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

A Blue Cochin hen foraging for bugs


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

So who won Decembers contest?


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> So who won Decembers contest?


ya who won?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

So nobody won for the December contest?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Why open the thread if nobody's going to win


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Seriously!!! HELLOOOOOO Admin...who won the December photo of month? PLEASE. I know wasn't me, there were too many great pictures last month but I'm sure the winner would like to know as much as WE do!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been curious too since I kept my nose out of judging after entering. Know mine didn't get it either. That's okay. Lilah (the australorp in my pic) knows she's still the queen here in Perkins.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

*Congratulations!
*

The winner is drob12985









Evelyn!
​


----------

